# Pictures for minimajik62...



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm posting these for Joy (hope I got your name right?), minimajik62. The donkey is dear Baa-Donk who was rescued (from going to the slaughter house). Isn't she a beauty?




Love the horses too, especially the one of Feather & Dove.... Awwww





I'll let Joy correct me if I got anyone's name mixed up (including hers



), and of course we'd all love to hear more about these pretty equines



And Bless You for saving Baa-Donk!!































[SIZE=14pt]Feather & Dove[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 21, 2007)

"Baa Donk" sure is pretty





Is she Prego ?


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

They are all so cute!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 21, 2007)

wow Baa-Donk looks so much like my Taffy Jo!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 21, 2007)

I just LOVE them all, there so cute! Especially Baa~Donk.



Ce


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 21, 2007)

Baa Donk is beautiful. She would look great with my Crackers. Very pretty animals.


----------



## Whiskey Creek (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice pictures, and very nice looking animals.


----------



## CheyAut (Dec 24, 2007)

Beautiful!





Jessi


----------



## minimajik62 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank You ALL VERY Much !!! We Really LOVE Our "Critter Kids", our Children are all grown up so our Wonderful Animals are our Children now !!! I Don't know if Ba-Donk is Pregnant or not, she was with a Jack when we bought her, but I won't have her checked until after the Holidays. You ALL will be the FIRST People that I tell outside of My Family of course, OK ???

I have to ask,.... ALL of you said that our Horses looked Nice, and cute and so on,....and I am grateful for the Nice words,... but do you think they look like they are well cared for ??? I have two women in our Home Town (that are Friends of eachother) that are saying that our Animals are Starved, and abused, and neglected !!! What do you all think ??? PLEASE,... I'd like to have your opinions !!! This one woman and I have a bit of history, she PARTIALLY bought a Mini Horse but did NOT pay it off, so I refused to give her papers on the Horse, Now she is spreading REAL BAD Rumors about us, :arg! .... so I would really like your Honest opinions,.... Thank You All !!!

I Wish All Of You An Awesome Christmas and An Even Better New Year, Warm Holiday Hugs, minimajik62 - (Joy)





Dear Tammy W. , Thank You so VERY Much for the Kind Help Posting My Pictures For Me,..... I Feel So Silly Not Knowing Computers Better But I have only had one for about one year now. I know I will get the hang of it soon, but until then I really appreciate the Help, You Are A Very Nice Lady !!! I Pray That You And Your Family Have The Best Holiday Ever !!! Also A Wonderful New Year Too !!! Warm Hugs, minimajik62 (Joy)


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 24, 2007)

Lord, save us all from poisonous people! (And them from themselves while you're at it!) NO WAY are those animals starving. It can be a little hard to say, sometimes, under all the winter fur, but they look very well fed to me. They also look very comfortable standing so close to whoever is holding the leadrope, (you?) so I'd say anyone with eyes and a brain could see that any rumors of abuse are unfounded.

Warmest Christmas wishes to you!

bunnylady (Karen)


----------



## minimajik62 (Dec 24, 2007)

the person at the lead rope is my Niece who lives with us and she is a bigger Girl of almost 300lbs. ** And I am the 84lbs. picture taker !!! I will see if i have any of them in their "Summer Clothes". But Thank You for the opinion, it really helps me feel better that NOT everyone believes gossip !!! Happy Holidays ...... minimajik62 (Joy)


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 24, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]hi, cute critters, hard to tell sometimes with all that winter fluff but they look well fed from here



. the best way is to feel them bare handed, hips and backs. oh and love those spots, Merry Christmas, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## minimule (Dec 24, 2007)

They look well cared for to me. It is hard to tell with all the fur but they look pretty good. Pretty kids!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 24, 2007)

You're very welcome, Joy, and happy holidays to you and yours as well!!





And I also think your animals look happy, healthy and in good condition.


----------



## gambler (Jan 5, 2008)

FlatCreekFarm said:


> I'm posting these for Joy (hope I got your name right?), minimajik62. The donkey is dear Baa-Donk who was rescued (from going to the slaughter house). Isn't she a beauty?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






baa donk is adorable. looks a bit like a spotted jack i am considering. of course i will geld him if we get him.


----------

